# Lakers vs Mavs game thread



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers have beaten the Mavs 41 out of the last 45 times but most of those games were played with Shaq or Divac/Cambell. Kobe will have to go for another 40+ but that might not even be enough.

This is one game where they can't rely on the other team to miss shots to win.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm predicting that Kobe is going to score 50, this is the game, and it won't be enough the lakers just can't score outside of Kobe and the Mavs will score consistently, Lakers will hit that lull and it could get ugly .


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I'm predicting that Kobe is going to score 50, this is the game, and it won't be enough the lakers just can't score outside of Kobe and the Mavs will score consistently, Lakers will hit that lull and it could get ugly .


Kobe wont get but 25 just like the mavs held pierce to 11. This coulg be another one of those 40 point blow outs the Mavs are getting famous for.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe wont get but 25 just like the mavs held pierce to 11. This coulg be another one of those 40 point blow outs the Mavs are getting famous for.


Drag I understand you being a Mavs fan but come on man you apply unreasonable feats to your favorite team ,PIERCE AINT KOBE , Kobe gonna jack the Mavs but they will probably lose. You talk as if the Mavs are gonna make some noise this year, How they gonna beat the Lakers this year at full strength, Shawn Bradely gonna contain Shaq is that what you believe thats a joke Shaq is gonna break the resurgent Bradley in half, The Mavs are playing well now but so what, its early better to play well late than early. Lakers have owned the Mavs in say the last 50 games I mean unreal the Lakers have won 41 out of 45 or something ridiculous like that ,Mavs better get one now cause the won't later, last year the Mavs were 1-3 against the Lakers. Lakers own the Mavs.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> You talk as if the Mavs are gonna make some noise this year, How they gonna beat the Lakers this year at full strength, Shawn Bradely gonna contain Shaq is that what you believe thats a joke


Why shouldn't they just double or triple team shaq in the playoffs and make him kick it out to all the players "who suck" (to quote numerous diehard lakerfans on the board). There not gonna make the shots are they? Dallas doesn't need Bradley to do much, if they are gonna win they are gonna have to hit there shots.

I thik Kobe will get 23 points in the game coming up. He's gotta be getting tired of shooting soo much.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't they just double or triple team shaq in the playoffs and make him kick it out to all the players "who suck" (to quote numerous diehard lakerfans on the board). *There not gonna make the shots are they?* Dallas doesn't need Bradley to do much, if they are gonna win they are gonna have to hit there shots.
> ...


Yes they will make the shot! Fisher, Horry and Fox won't miss without any D on them.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes they will make the shot! Fisher, Horry and Fox won't miss without any D on them.


I agree with you JGKoblenz, I just wanted to remind some of the other Laker posters that they need there so called "sorry players" who "cant shoot for anything". They are the ones who have made clutch shots that have earned the title champion and not just great team.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dallas 11-0
Lakers 3-8

anyone got the insanity to disagree?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

the insanity to disagree?:laugh: 

look man, the mavs wont be on top for long. LA has lost those 7 games by an avg of 8 points when Shaq gets back. he'll pick up the slack. You may not understand how older players wait until the second half of the season to step up there game. The lakers are full of vets who will shine in the end.
I hope the lakers play dallas in the playoffs so you'll get bounced by the best.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Drag I understand you being a Mavs fan but come on man you apply unreasonable feats to your favorite team ,PIERCE AINT KOBE , Kobe gonna jack the Mavs but they will probably lose. You talk as if the Mavs are gonna make some noise this year, How they gonna beat the Lakers this year at full strength, Shawn Bradely gonna contain Shaq is that what you believe thats a joke Shaq is gonna break the resurgent Bradley in half, The Mavs are playing well now but so what, its early better to play well late than early. Lakers have owned the Mavs in say the last 50 games I mean unreal the Lakers have won 41 out of 45 or something ridiculous like that ,Mavs better get one now cause the won't later, last year the Mavs were 1-3 against the Lakers. Lakers own the Mavs.


after researching it they tied 2-2 with the lakers last year in thr reg season.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> after researching it they tied 2-2 with the lakers last year in thr reg season.


 Oh my bad it still makes it 41 out of 45 though. OWNERSHIP STILL.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't they just double or triple team shaq in the playoffs and make him kick it out to all the players "who suck" (to quote numerous diehard lakerfans on the board). There not gonna make the shots are they? Dallas doesn't need Bradley to do much, if they are gonna win they are gonna have to hit there shots.
> ...



Clips come on man, FACTS ARE FACTS The Lakers are the worst shooting team in the league right now, so the diehards do know what they're talking about. So you're inclination that somehow the other players who suck as you put it, are being productive is silly, ALL TRUE LAKER FANS do realize the value of the role players but we also know that right now THEY NEED TO STEP UP AND MAKE THE SHOTS NOW AS YOU SUGGEST . 

Kobe goes off for more than 30+ I say 50 but could be alittle less. Doesn't matter if they lose.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Oh my bad it still makes it 41 out of 45 though. OWNERSHIP STILL.


Thats funny, when fustrated go with deep history. current history suggest that the mavs are tied with the Lakers (2-2) with Shaq. And that was before the Mavs were top 10 in every defensive catagory. Now you dont go 10-0 oh my badd 11-0 by accident. The zone defense is whats allowing the Mavs to be a good defensive team Ill admit that but they are using it excellently. By the time Shaq gets back to full form it could be too late to catch a spot. Better b careful. lot of good squads out there who can out run the Lakers and a one legged Shaq is not that fast.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Dallas 11-0
> Lakers 3-8
> 
> anyone got the insanity to disagree?


INSANITY TO DISAGREE BETTER WATCH IT WE'RE TALKING ABOUT THE AIN'T WON NOTHING mavs here sticking your chest out after 10 wins early lets see them get to LA's 16-1 of a couple years ago more importantly if the Mavs lose to the Lakers I'm gonna make a post just for you. 


I disagree Lakers will win , I change my mind Mavs going down. You bragging on the mavs please even depleted they can step up as champs one night and get one. If they can beat the spurs in San Antonio last year without Shaq they can beat their no defense playing weaker Texas sisters.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> INSANITY TO DISAGREE BETTER WATCH IT WE'RE TALKING ABOUT THE AIN'T WON NOTHING mavs here sticking your chest out after 10 wins early lets see them get to LA's 16-1 of a couple years ago more importantly if the Mavs lose to the Lakers I'm gonna make a post just for you.
> ...


:laugh: 

jazzy1, I admire your relentlessness.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats funny, when fustrated go with deep history. current history suggest that the mavs are tied with the Lakers (2-2) with Shaq. And that was before the Mavs were top 10 in every defensive catagory. Now you dont go 10-0 oh my badd 11-0 by accident. The zone defense is whats allowing the Mavs to be a good defensive team Ill admit that but they are using it excellently. By the time Shaq gets back to full form it could be too late to catch a spot. Better b careful. lot of good squads out there who can out run the Lakers and a one legged Shaq is not that fast.


You actually believe the hype of the new Mavs defensive juggernaut, hahahehe, LAKERS GOT THE TITLE on Shaq's one toe don't need to run the floor to beat down the Mavs, Mavs just like Seattle last year as well as this year, fast start using zone principles as teams adjust get beat around about the head with easy buckets later, I think the Mavs easy are good team but the Lakers are GREAT and 3 time champions.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

I've only predicted one game right all season, but I say Kobe gets a career high 61 points and Horry hits a game winner in 2OT.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100% jazzy...I say Kobe gets 50 and the Lakers pull off their upset of the non-Shaq season.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't implying myself that the role players suck, I was remembering laker posters saying that, not me.! 
I just think that just because some of the players shots aren't falling, some people are getting on them and saying they "suck". I just remember alot of moments over the last 3 years where those role players stepped up and made the lakers champions. You have to keep shooting when your shots aren't falling, so kobe needs to keep his game balanced (pass when he should and stay aggressive and take over when he should, like last night). But he does need to have faith that his teammates shots will eventually fall.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Kobe wont get but 25 just like the mavs held pierce to 11.


Wishful thinking


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dragn where are you doing your research? The Lakers beat the Mavericks 3 times out of 4 last year.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe know's he's going to have to put up another big game and he will fulfill that. The rest of the team will need to really step it up against the high powered Mavs. I see the Mavs throwing different looks at Kobe to try and slow him down. I expect Kobe to take it strong to the hole and attack the Mavs interior D for the most part. He's going to need the an entire team production and effort to pull out the W. This game can get out of control fast with the Mavs playing style and the Lakers will need much consistency all-around.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Dragn where are you doing your research? The Lakers beat the Mavericks 3 times out of 4 last year.


Thats what I thought.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> INSANITY TO DISAGREE BETTER WATCH IT WE'RE TALKING ABOUT THE AIN'T WON NOTHING mavs here sticking your chest out after 10 wins early lets see them get to LA's 16-1 of a couple years ago more importantly if the Mavs lose to the Lakers I'm gonna make a post just for you.
> ...


Weakest of the Texas teams huh? "Wait until we get Shaq back!" You act like youre the only injured team. The Mavs have been missing Van Exel, Popeye Jones, Eschmeyer, and LaFraentz pretty much the whole season. So I could say the same thing. Wait until they get back...Oh wait a minute. They adapted and overcame thier flaw to still be perfect. Whats wrong with your team that only missing one player. Well I guess 2 because stereroids is illegal. Got news for you son 16-1 and in dire straights now. and without the help of Stern last year you would be calling the Sac. Kings "your Magisty".


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Weakest of the Texas teams huh? "Wait until we get Shaq back!" You act like youre the only injured team. The Mavs have been missing Van Exel, Popeye Jones, Eschmeyer, and LaFraentz pretty much the whole season. So I could say the same thing. Wait until they get back...Oh wait a minute. They adapted and overcame thier flaw to still be perfect. Whats wrong with your team that only missing one player. Well I guess 2 because stereroids is illegal. Got news for you son 16-1 and in dire straights now. and without the help of Stern last year you would be calling the Sac. Kings "your Magisty".


You can't compare this players with Shaq! He is the most dominat player in the league!!!

I love the Mavs, I think they are a great team. And probably will win this match.

But you have to agree with me that the Lakers is another team with Shaq. Just look at the previous years and compare with them now. Did you see the diference?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> You can't compare this players with Shaq! He is the most dominat player in the league!!!
> ...


Yes I see the difference. But I also see that the Lakers full powered struggled with Sac last year and would have lost had they not had an assist from the refs. The Lakers did nothing to get better and the Kings and Mavs are WAT better than the Laker Sqaud is now even with a fully healthy team. Its over. All good things must come to an end or you wouldnt realize how good they are.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes I see the difference. But I also see that the Lakers full powered struggled with Sac last year and would have lost had they not had an assist from the refs. The Lakers did nothing to get better and the Kings and Mavs are WAT better than the Laker Sqaud is now even with a fully healthy team. Its over. All good things must come to an end or you wouldnt realize how good they are.


Let's wait till Diesel returns and see how the Lakers reacts. The playoffs are a whole different story, but I see your point.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes I see the difference. But I also see that the Lakers full powered struggled with Sac last year and would have lost had they not had an assist from the refs. The Lakers did nothing to get better and the Kings and Mavs are WAT better than the Laker Sqaud is now even with a fully healthy team. Its over. All good things must come to an end or you wouldnt realize how good they are.


The Lakers were not at full power, Shaq had surgery for a reason, and of course the infamous burger. Fish was also hobbled. Injuries are part of the game after all, but once again I'm just correcting you're incorrect facts.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> The Lakers were not at full power, Shaq had surgery for a reason, and of course the infamous burger. Fish was also hobbled. Injuries are part of the game after all, but once again I'm just correcting you're incorrect facts.


If they suited up then the Team is full powered. If your injured then dont play.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> If they suited up then the Team is full powered. If your injured then dont play.


Well ok... but just because a injury might not be bad enough to make you sit out it still might hurt your play. I mean what did Peja average in the WCF? You don't think that ankle didn't slow him down?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> If they suited up then the Team is full powered. If your injured then dont play.



But Drag what does it matter that they struggled THEY WON AND THATS THE POINT THEY STRUGGLED TO BEAT THE BLAZERS IN 2000 so what they won we were hurt and STILL WON I don't care what you say they got rings the 1st game this season and WHEN THE MAVS PA ANNOUNCER INTRODUCES THE LAKERS he'll say now the starting line-ups for the WORLD CHAMPION LA LAKERS he'll say that in YOUR building, how bout that, he won't say that about your Mavs who got slapped by the team the Lakers so called struggled against, If the Mavs struggled against the Kings what can they do but get swept by a better team than the Kings. 

Be happy now and rejoice with your week 3 power rankings, cause Laker fans like to throw parades for some reason in June, the Lakers know how to win titles, the Mavs aren't quite certain how to beat a higher seeded team yet. Maybe the Mavs can get the Home Court Advantage I'm sure that'll have the Champs quaking in their boots, because as we all know the Lakers can't possibly win on the road. :uhoh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

For real jazzy, you can bet that if the Mavs win tommorow it will be the talk of Dallas on Wednesday. Cuban will be all over the place talking smack. 

Just shows you how much respect the Lakers have around the league.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Dragn where are you doing your research? The Lakers beat the Mavericks 3 times out of 4 last year.


You are correct...My Badd. I read the wrong line.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> For real jazzy, you can bet that if the Mavs win tommorow it will be the talk of Dallas on Wednesday. Cuban will be all over the place talking smack.
> 
> Just shows you how much respect the Lakers have around the league.


That the only way to get a jab in because you know its gonna be a blow out? You know you would love to be able to say the three time defending champs snapped the win streak so we would be the talk of your town too. Dont think your grass is the only green grass on the block.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> . Dont think your grass is the only green grass on the block.


Drag you must be an athlete because this cliche is something only an athlete would say,only green grass on the block never heard it phrased like that now thats classic. You're funny man and you're right If the Lakers win minus Shaq I'll be talking big junk, but that streaks gonna end soon anyway so beware, usually teams come off streaks like that losing a couple in a row.


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

JUst like someone earlier said all GOOD THINGS COME TO AND END. AND I THINK THIS GOOD THING WILL COME TO AN END TONITE.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

i think it is a lot of deven george's and samakie walker's fault because they are not playing as good as they can and should.george should get 20 and 5.walker should get 15 12. kobe is doing all he can.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Lakers suck.

We have 3 points in 6 minutes. Fisher and Fox are taking all of our shots, no wonder we are losing. No one is even TRYING to give Kobe the ball.

It's all Fisher's fault. He ruined our rythm we he picked up that dumb*** foul at the end of the first. We were leading by 2 points (25-23) with 0.6secs left and he shooves Nash. 

What a load of crap.

There's 18 minutes left in the the game and we're down by 24.

I'm not going to watch the rest of this excuse of a competition.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

My predicition...the way the Lakers are shooting, this will be one of worst losses in franchise history, and the Lakers won't score much more than 70 points (if that).


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

It was probably expecting too much for a win.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Where was Kobe, I predicted he would get around 23-4 points. How many did he have?


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

hahahahha lakers lose! ! why is this a big issue ! Lakers are just a team in the wesT ! nothing great about them !


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Drag I understand you being a Mavs fan but come on man you apply unreasonable feats to your favorite team ,PIERCE AINT KOBE , Kobe gonna jack the Mavs but they will probably lose.


Hmm, you right Kobe ain't Pierce, he scored 5 points more.

He might have been jacking up shots, but not at the Laker's basket.

-Petey


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The only reason he got 16 pts was because he wasn't getting the damn ball. Plus, he injured his left ankle and his left hand during the game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

He took 21 shots, and turned the ball over a few times, he had touches.

And agreed that number of touches is down, but after air balling the first shot of the game, another later in the 3rd quarter, and missing up on a layup / fast break of 3 on 1 how many shots / touches should he have been getting?

Also did he miss Shaq so much that he wanted to pick up for him at the free throw line by missing that free throw for the T?

-Petey


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> hahahahha lakers lose! ! why is this a big issue ! Lakers are just a team in the wesT ! nothing great about them !


you must be talking about the HEAT being nothing special the Lakers are the Champs. 

We got beat bad, Kobe had an off game and when that happens the Lakers have no chance, Kobe took bad shots tonight something he had not been doing not complaining because he always goes hard. 

Petey Kobe's still way better than Pierce. 

Anyway get all the digs in now because Laker fans will have the last laugh as usual, OH BY THE WAY WE'RE STILL CHAMPS. 

And the DIESEL IS ON HIS WAY.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kobe is way better then Pierce? Define way better... To me there is a very small difference, but agreed Kobe is better (not just seen by his 5 points more).

And secondly relax, it's a game, I didn't throw a CAP pissy fit when the Mavs beat the Nets... geez. Yes yes, the Lakers are defending champs, does that make you feel better now that someone said it?

-Petey


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Kobe is way better then Pierce? Define way better... To me there is a very small difference, but agreed Kobe is better (not just seen by his 5 points more).
> 
> And secondly relax, it's a game, I didn't throw a CAP pissy fit when the Mavs beat the Nets... geez. Yes yes, the Lakers are defending champs, does that make you feel better now that someone said it?
> ...


Don't be mad I don't go to the Nets forum ranting on how they aren't going anywhere, I know you're still miffed the Lakers pulled out the brooms understandable, You're right Kobe's better and you're right way better is maybe too strong a word no pissy fit here , just find it funny after every Laker loss the usual suspects show up ,hope you show up when the spankings go the other way. I like all the conclusions people base about things after just 11 games from Mings a bust to Kobe's can't lead to Mavs are great all I say is keep some perspective thats all. Lakers and Kings still seem like the best until someone proves otherwise injuries are the only thing hurting that dynamic right now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah... yes of course I am upset the Nets were swept, but I am not upset at the Lakers, nor am I upset at the fact they were swept, I am upset that they lost. And as we both are fans of basketball I would think that to be understandable. 

But I post here for another reason, and that is I found it comical. Some Laker fans as I noted many times are a bit much. I understand that we (the Nets) were almost elimated by the Pacers in the playoffs last year, and after I was worried about every series after... not just the one with the Lakers, as I am sure alot of people were, and even the press in NY illustrated that. I realized as the number 1 seed, we were not automatically going to the finals.

But why don't you Laker fans beleive that it is possible that Kobe can get shut down, or your team can lose? Out of the first 1/8 of the season, he has had 2 sub 20 point games (one before the one w/ the Mavs) and not the greatest of records... 



> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Drag I understand you being a Mavs fan but come on man you apply unreasonable feats to your favorite team ,PIERCE AINT KOBE , Kobe gonna jack the Mavs but they will probably lose.


See that? It's an example of what I am talking about, comical... before you want to post something, you should think of what is reasonable and unreasonable feats to your favorite team...

And this was reasonable, and due to Kobe's previous par 20 point game earlier, it was a reasonable feat and it could happen again, not saying it would, but I am pretty sure alot don't think it will.

-Petey


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe wont get but 25 just like the mavs held pierce to 11. This coulg be another one of those 40 point blow outs the Mavs are getting famous for.


You da man


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Oh my bad it still makes it 41 out of 45 though. OWNERSHIP STILL.


There's an old saying: "You're only as good as your last game"

Whilst it doesn't ring totally true here because we know the Lakers are only going to get better, it does emphasize that the Mavs have beaten the Lakers 3 of the last 5 times they have played. Not the dominance they once had, huh???


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking




No real need to add anything else


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't go to the Nets forum ranting on how they aren't going anywhere,


because you know it's not true.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> hahahahha lakers lose! ! why is this a big issue ! Lakers are just a team in the wesT ! nothing great about them !


Theirs Many great things about the Lakers and you know it.
The past 3 years must of been very painful for you, it's nice to know you feel good soo far.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Laker fans could go to nets forum and post about no matter what they do in the east, they'll still lose to whoever comes out of the West this year, but you don't see that do you ?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> That the only way to get a jab in because you know its gonna be a blow out? You know you would love to be able to say the three time defending champs snapped the win streak so we would be the talk of your town too. Dont think your grass is the only green grass on the block.


Please... I was in Dallas this March and all they freaking talked about was the Lakers, beating the Lakers, what they have to do to beat the Lakers blah blah.

But it's the same way in half the western conference cities.

As for the game I offer my detailed recap- :dead:

And I really respect Adrian Griffin's defensive ability.



> Originally posted by <b>HBM</b>!
> 
> 
> There's an old saying: "You're only as good as your last game"
> ...


:upset: :curse:

ONCE AGAIN THAT IS NOT TRUE. The Lakers beat the Mavs 3 out of 4 times last season. So in actuality the Lakers have beaten the Mavs 3 out of the last 5 times they played.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Please... I was in Dallas this March and all they freaking talked about was the Lakers, beating the Lakers, what they have to do to beat the Lakers blah blah.
> ...


yeah but the Mavs are on a ttwo game winning streak versus the Lakers.

Of course in May you talk about beating the Lakers they are the Defending Champs. No on has ever taken that from yall, but the fact of the matter is the Lakers are near the bottom of the West and instead of making post about your glorios past of your Shaq filled future you should be asking why the great Phil Jackson didnt make adjustments to at least keep the team sub 500.

If you cant see that ts not only the kings and Lakers who power the west then theres not much point in even talking. The knigs are missing bibby. The lakers are missing Shaq. the Mavs are missing. NVE, LaFraentz, Popeye Jones, and Evan Eschmeyer. Make adjustments and just win baby.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> The knigs are missing bibby. The lakers are missing Shaq. the Mavs are missing. NVE, LaFraentz, Popeye Jones, and Evan Eschmeyer. Make adjustments and just win baby.


You keep saying that like all the teams are equally depleated right now.

Let me put it this way, would you make this trade-

Van Exel (who will be your MVP come playoff time, by the way)
LaFrentz
Jones
Eschmeyer 

for 
Shaq
George

Answer that one <blink>HONESTLY</blink>

Or would a Kings fan make this trade

Bibby
Pollard

for
Shaq
George


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> You keep saying that like all the teams are equally depleated right now.
> ...


Your missing my point. My point is none of these sqauds are at full power yet two of them are still winning. And tell Brian Shaw before he opens his mouth with disses he should practice trying to stop Avery Johnson. Hint he always goes left.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah but the Mavs are on a ttwo game winning streak versus the Lakers.
> ...


I'm curious. what would you do in Phil situation? 

If I were Phil, I'd continue like he has. There isnt really anything that can done about an injured team.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Your missing my point. My point is none of these sqauds are at full power yet two of them are still winning. And tell Brian Shaw before he opens his mouth with disses he should practice trying to stop Avery Johnson. Hint he always goes left.


you're missing Jemel's point. Yes no team is at full strength, but the Sac and LA are missing players that are more valueble to their team success. The Mavs without Nick, or Raef(I wont even mention the other two because theyre pretty much irrelavent) still have their best players on the court. Bibby for Sac & Shaq for the lakers make all the difference.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> you're missing Jemel's point. Yes no team is at full strength, but the Sac and LA are missing players that are more valueble to their team success. The Mavs without Nick, or Raef(I wont even mention the other two because theyre pretty much irrelavent) still have their best players on the court. Bibby for Sac & Shaq for the lakers make all the difference.


but were missing 2 of the top 3 defensive players on the squad so they are just as valuable.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

"We're using Shaq coming back too much as a crutch," Shaw said. "In the meantime we have to play better while he's out. We were playing a team tonight that's undefeated, that's in our conference and that we know is gunning for us and there is no excuse. We should have come out and played with a lot more heart tonight."


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> "We're using Shaq coming back too much as a crutch," Shaw said. "In the meantime we have to play better while he's out. We were playing a team tonight that's undefeated, that's in our conference and that we know is gunning for us and there is no excuse. We should have come out and played with a lot more heart tonight."


Drag yours is a tired refrain the Mavs are missing a heisting pg, and a soft as butter pf who plays center its the equivalent of the Lakers missing Horry sure we'd like him back but if Shaq and Kobe were there no problem, and sure I'm using Shaq as an excuse why the hell not what do you think I should say oh yeah the won nothing before Mavs are suddenly the team to beat in the league just because of 11 games of a 82 game schedule come on now thats not realistic, I should just accept the fact that the 3 time defending champions are now less of a team than the Mavs who have added nothing new to their team a team the Lakers have owned for 41 out 46 games, is that what you expect thats a joke. So when Shaq comes back watch out.

As for Shaw's comments what do you expect him to say oh yeah we're just sorry and we need Shaq to come back or forfiet games not hardly.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> but were missing 2 of the top 3 defensive players on the squad so they are just as valuable.


not really, you've been boasting about how great dallas's defense has been lately. that is without Nick and Raef or whhoever, so that is not a factor.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Ah... yes of course I am upset the Nets were swept, but I am not upset at the Lakers, nor am I upset at the fact they were swept, I am upset that they lost. And as we both are fans of basketball I would think that to be understandable.
> 
> But I post here for another reason, and that is I found it comical. Some Laker fans as I noted many times are a bit much. I understand that we (the Nets) were almost elimated by the Pacers in the playoffs last year, and after I was worried about every series after... not just the one with the Lakers, as I am sure alot of people were, and even the press in NY illustrated that. I realized as the number 1 seed, we were not automatically going to the finals.
> ...


What are you saying Petey exactley what Kobe's scored 40+ the prior 2 games so what about that is unreasonable. 

Get shut down by WHOM he shot badly against the Cavs was he shuit down then please don't let anybody close to you say something that ignorant pleas, Harper who did the game said no one can shut down Kobe and he's a former pro trying listening to the experts sometimes I know its vogue to bash Kobe but look at what the people who know have to say about it, Read Pierce's comments about Kobe look it up that should give you an indication. 

Your Nets got swept now your mad with the Lakers thats fine I can except that but you better get Mutombo a protein Shake before he comes to see the Diesel again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, seriously I am not upset at the Lakers once again. Like I said I am reasonable in what I say, if the Nets make it to the finals again, there is a greater chance of them losing then winning to a Western team, be it the Mavs, Lakers or Kings, and I understand that... and I understood that before you brought that up, as well as how a Shaq in uniform would dominate Mutombo.

But in your mind, like I said before you called someone unreasonable in what they said, even though it had happened before, that is my point. And you right Kobe did score in bunches and is one of best, if not best SG, but you didn't have anyone call you unreasonable for saying he would drop a ton upon the Mavs.

And in regards to your expert Harper, he might be right, that Kobe is unstoppable, but in what context did he say it? I think he too is as unstoppable as they get (perhaps slightly less then Jordan, back in his prime), but did he mean it against a Zone defense, double teams or what defensive alignments?

-Petey


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The only reason he got 16 pts was because he wasn't getting the damn ball. Plus, he injured his left ankle and his left hand during the game.


wow what an excuse ! geesh ! what do you want we watching a selfish player again !


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Haha, seriously I am not upset at the Lakers once again. Like I said I am reasonable in what I say, if the Nets make it to the finals again, there is a greater chance of them losing then winning to a Western team, be it the Mavs, Lakers or Kings, and I understand that... and I understood that before you brought that up, as well as how a Shaq in uniform would dominate Mutombo.
> 
> But in your mind, like I said before you called someone unreasonable in what they said, even though it had happened before, that is my point. And you right Kobe did score in bunches and is one of best, if not best SG, but you didn't have anyone call you unreasonable for saying he would drop a ton upon the Mavs.
> ...


Go back to your earlier post it was YOU who said I was being unreasonable and that I should think about what are reasonable feats, so what are you saying, you seem to like to contradict yourself. 

First off the Harper I mentioned was Derek Harper, Secondly do you think the Mavs are the 1st team to zone the Lakers or double Kobe if so then you haven't been paying attention.

I don't believe that great NBA players ever get shut down they just sometimes have bad games and shooting nights, why do I say this there's too many times against the same teams and players where the guy plays bad one night and the next time scores 30 happens all the time so if someone was capable of shutting someone down then why can't they do it consistently, I do believe players and teams can make it hard for players but shut them down not likely I'm only refering to great or really good players. Defense can make it difficult no doubt but shut down not hardly or they would be applied by every team if there was a magic defense.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Honestly, I don't see how I contradict myself.

I know that alot of teams have tried alot of defensive scenarios since zone was allowed. And I am sure Kobe did fine against alot of them. But yesterday he was going up one of the better defensive teams so far, he was going up against a different zone then the one that Knicks would have thrown at him, where he might have dropped more on them. I think you got to give the Mavs some credit, they might not have shut him down per say, but they did throw a wrench into his game, also Finley might have played his best defensive game of the season, that is noted too.

-Petey


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> 
> 
> wow what an excuse ! geesh ! what do you want we watching a selfish player again !


What?


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

i mean what do you want for us to watch ! ! a selfish player again ! geeeeessh !


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> i mean what do you want for us to watch ! ! a selfish player again ! geeeeessh !



WHAT??......Explain yourself for ONCE


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> 
> 
> wow what an excuse ! geesh ! what do you want we watching a selfish player again !


Nice post!

Seriously, how old are you?


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

lakers lose again ! nice lakers !! very nice !


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Drag yours is a tired refrain the Mavs are missing a heisting pg, and a soft as butter pf who plays center its the equivalent of the Lakers missing Horry sure we'd like him back but if Shaq and Kobe were there no problem, and sure I'm using Shaq as an excuse why the hell not what do you think I should say oh yeah the won nothing before Mavs are suddenly the team to beat in the league just because of 11 games of a 82 game schedule come on now thats not realistic, I should just accept the fact that the 3 time defending champions are now less of a team than the Mavs who have added nothing new to their team a team the Lakers have owned for 41 out 46 games, is that what you expect thats a joke. So when Shaq comes back watch out.
> ...


Until yall can beat Cle. I dont take much stock in the past. Stop living in the past. This is a new year and the Mavs are the team to beat and the Lakers have some catching up to do. In december and Jan. that might change but right now your not even in playoff contention so hush.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> not really, you've been boasting about how great dallas's defense has been lately. that is without Nick and Raef or whhoever, so that is not a factor.


But that is a factor because when they come back the D will be that much better. The same way yall say when Shaq comes back it will be better. The only Difference is the Mavs continued to find a way to win without a whole team. If the Mavs where 3-9 right now and I said that they would be killing teams when these two came back you would agree wiould you not? The only difference is the team IS undefeated but the same principles apply.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Until yall can beat Cle. I dont take much stock in the past. Stop living in the past. This is a new year and the Mavs are the team to beat and the Lakers have some catching up to do. In december and Jan. that might change but right now your not even in playoff contention so hush.


Please stop posting about playoff contention its NOVEMBER, and why is a team thats won nothing THE TEAM TO BEAT, thats stupid so stop saying it, The Champs are always the team to beat its like that every year , suddenly 11 games into a season you've already got the MAVS of all teams as the team to beat, that sounds more bias than anything I've heard from Laker Fans, The Mavs are a good team I knew that at the start of the season but 11-0 doesn't change that idea, Kings vs Lakers on Christmas is still the most anticipated game of the year WHY , because everyone outside of your brain believes that they are the top 2 contenders, I can except and say without a doubt that the Mavs are playing the best right now, but save me all the hyperbole about them being the team to beat, The Lakers are the current Champs accept that, this is about the Now so until they are dethroned and The Mavs become champs stop making yourself feel good by saying they are the team to beat. Making yourself feel good I thought was only for guys who were locked in prison. oops my bad. I doubt seriously that the Lakers or Kings are quaking in their boots about the all powerful Mavs.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Please stop posting about playoff contention its NOVEMBER, and why is a team thats won nothing THE TEAM TO BEAT, thats stupid so stop saying it, The Champs are always the team to beat its like that every year , suddenly 11 games into a season you've already got the MAVS of all teams as the team to beat, that sounds more bias than anything I've heard from Laker Fans, The Mavs are a good team I knew that at the start of the season but 11-0 doesn't change that idea, Kings vs Lakers on Christmas is still the most anticipated game of the year WHY , because everyone outside of your brain believes that they are the top 2 contenders, I can except and say without a doubt that the Mavs are playing the best right now, but save me all the hyperbole about them being the team to beat, The Lakers are the current Champs accept that, this is about the Now so until they are dethroned and The Mavs become champs stop making yourself feel good by saying they are the team to beat. Making yourself feel good I thought was only for guys who were locked in prison. oops my bad. I doubt seriously that the Lakers or Kings are quaking in their boots about the all powerful Mavs.


How can you be the team to beat if everybodys already beating you? 3-9 is the team to beat? I dont think so. Like I said come Jan that may change but living in the present, like you said in your post, Lakers are not even contenders and wont be until Shaq drags them to the #8 seed. Thats biased when your at the bottom of the barrell and still consider yourself the team to beat. Shaq hasnt even played 1 min yet and You beleive hes gonna save the Lakers? At least let him play a game before you manke that call. I dont care your the one who has to sit through the frustrations of losses and continue to lie to yourself about being dominant. The Lakers have bigger probs than just the Kings and Mavs. The whole west coast save 1 team is ahead of them in the standings and this is an advantage that most teams havent enjoyed in 3 years. Hard to get up for a game when your 10 games behind but when your only one game ahead and its a playoff spot?!

But I already here the excuses now if Shaq doesnt dominate out the gate, "give him time , hell warm up wait until june! we only need to make #8 seed." Well I dont see Shaq dominating right away and by the time it does it could be too late to even grab a playoff spot. How frustrated would you be then. I bet you wouldnt even post anymore because the itty bitty ammo you make up now will be totally gone. My ammo is this. The mavs are 11-0 with a depleted roster. That makes them the team to beat. The Lakers have become the N.E. Patriots of the NBA. Right NOW they are not the team to beat. They are the team that is ranked #12 in the WC standings and # 24 in the Entire NBA. Those are the facts.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> How can you be the team to beat if everybodys already beating you? 3-9 is the team to beat? I dont think so. Like I said come Jan that may change but living in the present, like you said in your post, Lakers are not even contenders and wont be until Shaq drags them to the #8 seed. Thats biased when your at the bottom of the barrell and still consider yourself the team to beat. Shaq hasnt even played 1 min yet and You beleive hes gonna save the Lakers? At least let him play a game before you manke that call. I dont care your the one who has to sit through the frustrations of losses and continue to lie to yourself about being dominant. The Lakers have bigger probs than just the Kings and Mavs. The whole west coast save 1 team is ahead of them in the standings and this is an advantage that most teams havent enjoyed in 3 years. Hard to get up for a game when your 10 games behind but when your only one game ahead and its a playoff spot?!
> ...



Drag and this is all I'll say the LAKERSE THE CHAMPS AND IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE THEY'LL COME BACK THATS YOUR PERROGATIVE, stop attributing stuff to me that I didn't say we can talk just stop misrepresenting what I say, I never said Lakers weren't contenders, where did you get that from its not in my post, I will make no excuses the Lakers scuk right now but ALL THE EXPERTS and sound ,objectionable bball fans know that the Lakers are the team to beat and a team to be reckon with , if you don't accept that fine but don't be disappointed when the Mavs lose to those regular ole 12th place Lakers, as you put it, your'e a HOMER and thats fine also but I'll say you win so I can get back to talking real NBA ball with people who aren't arguing for blind loyalty sakes. I know the Lakers are Champs and thats the only fact there is in the beginning of a season I know who the good teams are not based on record but by reputation and I feel it save to say that the Lakers rep is solid as gold after winning 3 straight titles, so shoot me if that makes my stupid to actually think once Shaq is back they will be one of the better teams.

Shaq will dominate right out the box I've said nothing differently why do you misrepresent the facts all the time. Its not about being the 12th place team its about being the champs you can't be ignorant enough to throw the Lakers in the same bunch as the GSW or Denver,just because they aren't playing well now then if so you win and I'm out we have no common grounds to discuss then and Oh I'll be posting here long after the lakers whip them Mavs right out the playoffs so stay tuned. Won't ever stop the actual facts from raining down on your distortions.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Actually the term is "Defending Champs" once the pre-season starts. The Champs haven't been decided yet, well in the minds of some here it has already. 

-Petey


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Actually the term is "Defending Champs" once the pre-season starts. The Champs haven't been decided yet, well in the minds of some here it has already.
> 
> -Petey


Use whatever phraseology you want as long as it ends in Champs. Nets guy.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> But that is a factor because when they come back the D will be that much better. The same way yall say when Shaq comes back it will be better. The only Difference is the Mavs continued to find a way to win without a whole team. If the Mavs where 3-9 right now and I said that they would be killing teams when these two came back you would agree wiould you not? The only difference is the team IS undefeated but the same principles apply.


could be but the mavs had a tough time with Ming last night. Seems like their weakness is interior defense. Should pose a problem when the Deisel comes to town.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> could be but the mavs had a tough time with Ming last night. Seems like their weakness is interior defense. Should pose a problem when the Deisel comes to town.


I totalty agree and look forward to the next three matchups while both teams are full powered.This is what the NBA is all about!!! :rbanana: :laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> I totalty agree and look forward to the next three matchups while both teams are full powered.This is what the NBA is all about!!! :rbanana: :laugh:


True that!

I know we buttheads, but you're alright with me!


----------

